# "Green Monster" sighting?



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Are there still BNSF locomotives in Cascade Green? My eyes are old, but I'm pretty sure I saw one in the north end of Richland, WA today.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I did see a green one about 2 months ago. It was working in the area. It was hooked
up with a blue and yellow Santa Fe. I think they were 4 axle Geeps. I did not have a camera with me.


----------



## rickbz28 (Jan 10, 2016)

I see them in a yard in the Chicago area quite often. Also see the blue "Smurf" number 2042. Unfortunately going by at 60 or 65 mph on I294 it is impossible to get any pics.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I was not aware of this paint scheme. Is 2042 the only one like that? Why was it done this way? I LIKE IT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

never mind, wrong color


----------



## rickbz28 (Jan 10, 2016)

Fire21 said:


> I was not aware of this paint scheme. Is 2042 the only one like that? Why was it done this way? I LIKE IT!! :thumbsup:


Originally there were 10 Smurf units in blue but I don't know if they all still exist or are still painted in that scheme. BNSF got them from GMTX leasing and that was the paint scheme on them at the time of purchase. They are rebuilt GP38-2 technically classified now as GP38-3. I model the modern day BNSF and will soon start on a model of 2042 for my layout. It will be paired with 2031 which is painted in the newest black and orange scheme.I have seen those two together many times.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks, Rickbz28!


----------



## Klanders83 (Sep 21, 2016)

*Green Monster Sighting*

I drive over the end of the BNSF yard in Aurora, IL every day on the way to work and I see a green BN sitting in the yard probably at least a couple times a month, if not more. Granted I'm driving so there are no pictures for proof and a little too far to see any numbers while going 40+ over the bridge. But it's there!


----------



## nscaletim (Oct 17, 2013)

I live in Oklahoma city, and at the flynn yard there are usually a few BN green running between that and the other yard, about 5 miles up the road. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickbz28 (Jan 10, 2016)

*Green Monster Sighting*

Saw this today in the BNSF Willow Springs Intermodal yard in Chicago.2356 is a GP38-2.Can't take credit for the pic but still wears this BN paint.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

rickbz28 said:


> Saw this today in the BNSF Willow Springs Intermodal yard in Chicago.2356 is a GP38-2.Can't take credit for the pic but still wears this BN paint.
> View attachment 366153


Or what's left of it. That paint job has seen a lot of years.


----------

